# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مربیگری عقیدتی سپاه

## azem

سلام
من پرستاری ازاد میخونم اما برای مصاحبه رشته مربیگری عقیدتی سپاه هم برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم
کسی در مورد این رشته میدونه؟ از پرستاری بهتره یا نه؟!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
من ک از شغل های نظامی و شعلی ک همش با افراد نظامی و خشک سروکار داشته باشی خوشم نمیاد
بستگی به خودت داره ، پرستاری تهش دستت آزادتر هست ، اون یکی دیگه آدم خودت نیستی وآدم سپاهی

----------


## last shot

> سلام<br>
> من پرستاری ازاد میخونم اما برای مصاحبه رشته مربیگری عقیدتی سپاه هم برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم؟ <br>
> کسی در مورد این رشته میدونه؟ از پرستاری بهتره یا نه؟!


هدف تربيت کارشناسان متعهد، متخصص و علاقه‌مندى است که بتوانند نيروهاى رزمنده، سپاه و بسيج را تحت تعليمات تربيتي، عقيدتى - سياسى قرا دهند. طول دوره ۴ سال تحصيل (۸ ترم) است و دروس آن به ‌صورت عمومي، مشترک و گرايش‌هاى عقيدتى و سياسى است. بعضى دروس دوره در دو گرايش عبارت است از: منطق، علوم قرآني، تفسير، فقه و احکام و دانش سياسى.
 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  اصلا چطوری میتونید رشته ی باارزش پرستاری رو با این مقایسه کنید.به هر حال انتخابش با خودتونه.

----------


## azem

up

----------


## Narvan

به نظر من اگه میتونید پرستاری ادامه بدید بهتره
البته بازم بر میگرده به علاقه تون
هر کدومو که بیشتر دوست دارید انتخاب کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*پرستاری آزاد بهتره , چون اون دارای تعهده*

----------


## azem

> *پرستاری آزاد بهتره , چون اون دارای تعهده*


چه تعهدی؟

----------


## azem

دوستان لطفا تو این تاپیک مشارکت کنید اخه 2 روز دیگه بیشتر وقت ندارم که ببینم برم یا نه. سپاه خوبیش اینه که شغلت تضمینه و از همون اول حوقوق میدن! میشه بگید مشکلاتش چیه

----------


## moeinn

> دوستان لطفا تو این تاپیک مشارکت کنید اخه 2 روز دیگه بیشتر وقت ندارم که ببینم برم یا نه. سپاه خوبیش اینه که شغلت تضمینه و از همون اول حوقوق میدن! میشه بگید مشکلاتش چیه


والا اگه از من میشنوی برو خیلی خوبه عالیه مطمعن باش دیگه از این بهتر گیرت نمیاد بعدا مثل من پشیمون میشی نرفتم سپاه-تو بری این همه شهریه دانشگاه ازاد بدی که اخرش بشی پرستار بی خیال شو برو سپاه ایندت تضمینه خدمات درمانی کاملا رایگانه و ....

----------


## moeinn

شک نکن برو عالیه البته اگه مصاحبش قبول بشی و گزینش و....

----------


## azem

> شک نکن برو عالیه البته اگه مصاحبش قبول بشی و گزینش و....


بعد 4 سال تو شهر خودت میندازن؟

----------


## moeinn

> بعد 4 سال تو شهر خودت میندازن؟


اره تقسیم میشن البته انتقالی هم داره  ولی معمولا نیروهاشون همه بومین

----------

